# Fermenting Chick Feed



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

I read that fermented feed can be extremely good for chicks. However, I was just wondering if, because of their delicate digestive systems, there could be some drawbacks. Maybe the nutritional value of something goes to unhealthy levels?

Basically, I'm asking if I can safely ferment and feed MannaPro medicated chick starter crumbles to my chicks.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't on a regular basis, but it think Littlewings does. If he doesn't see this, you may want to search the form for the fermented feeds thread where this is talked about a little, or send him a PM. 


Jim


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes you can ferment medicated chicks starter but you really don't need to use medicated if you are fermenting. The medicated chick starter works by inhibiting thiamine uptake and the FF will increase thiamine and other essential nutrients so much that it may counteract that action. The LABs and acetobacter bacilli in the FF will inhibit the overgrowth of coccidia, so the medicated feed is entirely unnecessary. When I first started fermenting I used medicated but realized what was happening. 
I either use non-medicated starter or grower for the chicks now.
Good luck.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, OK. I already got a 5 lb bag of chick starter (I'm only getting three chicks), so would it be better to leave it dry, or ferment it?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I would go ahead and ferment it until it is gone then go with nonmedicated.
Good luck.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

LittleWings said:


> I would go ahead and ferment it until it is gone then go with nonmedicated.
> Good luck.


But can fermented feed really prevent coccidiosis? That's one of the disease I fear so much. I would have preferred feeding the medicated feed dry.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

TheChickenGuy said:


> But can fermented feed really prevent coccidiosis? That's one of the disease I fear so much. I would have preferred feeding the medicated feed dry.


It works for me, but I use non medicated. It may very well be that medicated feed fed dry would work better than medicated feed fermented. I think in my case that the non medicated fermented works better than medicated fed dry or fermented. I hope that make sense.
I think it keeps the adults from getting worms too and have stopped worming until I see symptoms of them.


----------



## chicksRus (Jun 17, 2014)

i know this post/thread is from a few months back, but i just joined, and am reading through the chick raising forum. what are the symptoms of worms?


----------

